# Environmental Police M



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

I am interested in becoming an epo. I have looked into the requirements to take the test, which I have no problem with attaining. My concern is that I will need a couple of years to get the schooling and I am not sure how many positions there will be. If there are any environmental police officers out here, I would appreciate the opportunity to ask you a few questions. Are there any websites which have more info about being an epo in mass? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

alcoa65 said:


> I am interested in becoming an epo. I have looked into the requirements to take the test, which I have no problem with attaining. My concern is that I will need a couple of years to get the schooling and I am not sure how many positions there will be. If there are any environmental police officers out here, I would appreciate the opportunity to ask you a few questions. Are there any websites which have more info about being an epo in mass? Thanks in advance for any help.


I think you need an associates degree. They gave the EPO exam about a year or two ago. keep checking the Mass Human resources website for whenever they give the next exam


----------

